# Tinned Mackerel!!!



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

tinned mackerel in olive oil shud be ok for Kya shudn't it?????


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I've never fed it to dogs before but I'd assume once in a while can't hurt


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I would think so, we give the dogs sardines in tomato sauce or oil every so often which is similar but sardines are cheaper than mackerel tins so i don't tend to buy them.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just watch out for the bones. I think mackeral is very bony. My lot have just had prawns for their tea


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I often feed it and never had a problem


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> ................ My lot have just had prawns for their tea


..............lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

2Hounds said:


> I would think so, we give the dogs *sardines in tomato sauce* or oil every so often which is similar but sardines are cheaper than mackerel tins so i don't tend to buy them.


We give ours this too - they love it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> ..............lol


They were like sealions as I tried them with them first they went mad for them. William loves fish so I knew he would eat them. OH went to Sainsburys just as they were closing and paid 19p a pack for them.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> They were like sealions as I tried them with them first they went mad for them. William loves fish so I knew he would eat them. OH went to Sainsburys just as they were closing and paid 19p a pack for them.


bargain.lol.

u doing Crufts?? if so Rita said come and say hi


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> bargain.lol.
> 
> u doing Crufts?? if so Rita said come and say hi


Yes with Owen whippet and Button the racing greyhound. That is if I have a car by then It may be a case of catching a train to get there.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine mainly have sardines in oil, but have the odd tin of mackeral or pilchards.

Its funny, they love tinned fish, but hate fish flavoured food, and wont touch the fish4dogs treats.


----------

